# Pyro Twentyfour Ultralight als MTB



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

das PYRO TWENTYFOUR ULTRALIGHT BLACK DISC 1X11 MIT PLP FEDERGABEL
scheint mir ein superleichtes, interessantes 24" MTB zu sein (Übersetzung, Bremsen, Reifen, Gewicht !).

Ich finde dazu hier nichts substantielles und auch ausserhalb dieses Forums gehen die Treffer Richtung Pressemitteilung.

Natürlich sind die ausgerufenen 1600 E ein auch im Vergleich mit anderen guten und leichten Rädern sehr hoher Preis, aber VPACE & Co. verkaufen sich ja auch gut und werden einem 2nd Hand aus der Hand gerissen.
Da wundert es mich schon, dass ich kaum etwas finde.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rad als MTB oder auch allgemein mit den von Pyro entwickelten PSP Federgabeln?


----------



## Schnegge (11. März 2019)

Wie sieht denn das Einsatzgebiet für das rad aus? Für Touren in gemässigtem Terrain ist das pyro sicherlich gut. Wenn der Nachwuchs aber auch knackige Trails fahren und ein bissl rumspielen und über Hügelchen Springen möchte, finde ich die Geo nichr allzu dolle mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel und den sehr langen Kettenstreben... bei der Preisklasse würde ich daher ganz klar das vpace favorisieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2019)

Würde auch definitiv das vpace bevorzugen... hier stand bullshit....


----------



## turbomensch (11. März 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Würde auch definitiv das vpace bevorzugen... Pucky hat nur gemerkt das ein Markt für vernünftige Räder besteht und versucht das Segment zu bedienen .. in meinen Augen aber nicht wirklich gut.... Zumindest die ersten Modelle die ich mir angeschaut habe(20"+24") waren alle samt nicht wirklich toll...



PYRO Bikes nicht mit Puky verwechseln


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> PYRO Bikes nicht mit Puky verwechseln


Ach Mist mit http://www.eightshot.de/ verwechselt keine Ahnung warum... Nehme alles zurück...

Pyro ist ex kania..


----------



## turbomensch (11. März 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ach Mist mit http://www.eightshot.de/ verwechselt keine Ahnung warum... Nehme alles zurück...
> 
> Pyro ist ex kania..




richtig und der Herr Fischer der sich für die PYRO / Kania Bikes verantwortlich zeichnet weiß schon was er macht und ist abgesehen davon auch sehr hilfsbereit wenn man was braucht..


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> richtig und der Herr Fischer der sich für die PYRO / Kania Bikes verantwortlich zeichnet weiß schon was er macht und ist abgesehen davon auch sehr hilfsbereit wenn man was braucht..


Zweifele ich auch nicht an  hab da was ganz falsch abgespeichert gehabt...


----------

